

Look forward in anger (on personal animosity in Silicon Valley) - salar
http://www.economist.com/business-finance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=15716776

======
hga
(Mock quoting the author): Which I'm going to add to by describing Google as "
_lebensraum_ -seeking".

For the print edition of _The Economist_ that's pretty incendiary.

